
MIP* = RE - QuesnayJr
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04383
======
QuesnayJr
Some related links:

An introduction to the area from before this new breakthrough --
[https://www.ams.org/journals/notices/201910/rnoti-p1618.pdf](https://www.ams.org/journals/notices/201910/rnoti-p1618.pdf)

Gil Kalai on the mathematical implications --
[https://gilkalai.wordpress.com/2020/01/17/amazing-
zhengfeng-...](https://gilkalai.wordpress.com/2020/01/17/amazing-zhengfeng-ji-
anand-natarajan-thomas-vidick-john-wright-and-henry-yuen-proved-that-mip-re-
and-thus-disproved-connes-1976-embedding-conjecture-and-provided-a-negative-
answer-to-tsirelso/)

Lance Fortnow -- [https://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2020/01/quantum-
pro...](https://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2020/01/quantum-provers-to-
infinity-and-beyond.html)

KW Regen -- [https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2020/01/15/halting-is-poly-
ti...](https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2020/01/15/halting-is-poly-time-quantum-
provable/)

Boaz Barak -- [https://windowsontheory.org/2020/01/14/mipre-connes-
embeddin...](https://windowsontheory.org/2020/01/14/mipre-connes-embedding-
conjecture-disproved/)

Scott Aaronson --
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4512](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4512)

